# Water temperatures



## fishmason

It would be very helpful to have water temperatures updated over the next couple weeks from anywhere anyone goes.

Anyone have any recent updates from the lakes or local ponds?

I know the corps have some but they dont seem to be up and running yet.


----------



## Tee

Something to compare....

Its NOT lakes or Ponds but it is something to compare to.


Here are the Water Temps for the Ohio River. 

http://www.lrd-wc.usace.army.mil/navtemp.html


Here is a map of some Ohio streams and rivers:

http://waterdata.usgs.gov/oh/nwis/rt

There are a couple near the spillways of some lakes.


Now Click on the map, close to Caesers Creek. There is the data for:


> 03242350 Caesar Creek near Wellman, OH
> LOCATION.--Lat 39°28'57", long 84°03'52", Warren County, Hydrologic Unit
> 05090202, on downstream side of bridge on O'Neall Road, 0.5 miles
> downstream from Flat Fork, 1.6 miles west of Wellman, 2.8 miles upstream
> from mouth and 3.2 miles southwest of Harveysburg.


It lists the Gage Height and Water Temperature.


Also There is one near East Fork Lake. The data is for:


> 03247041 EAST FORK LITTLE MIAMI RIVER BELOW WILLIAM H. HARSHA RESERVOIR NEAR
> BANTAM, OH
> LOCATION.--Lat 39°01'26", long 84°09'00", Clermont County, Hydrologic Unit
> 05090202, on left bank 500 ft downstream from Wm H. Harsha Reservoir, 1.7 miles north of Bantam.


Again is gives you gage Height and Water Temperature. 

At least it gives you some information as to water Temperature.


Hope this helps.


----------



## fishmason

excellent post TEE thanks. Ill be out today for sure so i will let everyone know


----------



## jkeeney20

Rocky Fork Lake was 41 deg main lake and got up to 43 in some northern coves. That was this Sat.


----------



## bassman2168

Lake Choctaw in London was 40, three days ago.


----------



## Nightprowler

Thurs morning, CJ Brown - 42 Thurs afternoon, Caesars and Cowen - 44


----------



## fishmason

from the recent replies as well as great technology it appears most lakes, ponds, etc. are all less than 44 degrees. Normally i wouldnt go out in waters like these but from all the recent posts apparently they are being caught.


----------



## suageye33

ive been getting temp readings 49 up to 53 on rocky fork this week.


----------



## scott17b

Stonelick Lake 45 degrees on Wednesday.


----------



## fishmason

good to hear temps are 45+ i think this warm rain might really help as well


----------



## pike master

Creeks flow rivers cracking open ponds lakes iced


----------



## buckeyebowman

Something an old timer told me years ago. Really early in the year when water temps are very cold, fish the creeks and rivers first. They warm up quicker than the lakes do. Can extend your season a month or more.


----------

